
Ask HN: $200k in savings – SaaS or ETFs or stocks? - throwmeawy023
I have around $200k dollars in savings. I plan spending the money on the following but not sure how much on what:<p>1) Founding some SaaS or ebook and throwing money at marketing - $30k<p>2) ETFs - $120k<p>3) Stocks $50k<p>4) Any other ideas?<p>The goal is to generate passive income but also be able to earn more once I decide to have a family etc.
======
davismwfl
Too little information to help you really. What's your income goal? How far
from retirement are you? How far in the future are you wanting to start a
family? What's your passion? What's your income expectations from now to
retirement etc.

Not trying to be difficult or ask you tons of personal info but without
knowing more it's difficult to get solid advice.

I'd personally recommend you talk with 2 or 3 financial advisors and see what
they tell you.

Personally using 200k, I'd likely put 50% or so into a reasonable growth fund
and let it ride. And I'd take the remaining and likely leverage it to fund
your passion where you can make money. In my case it'd be either real estate
or some Business adventure. I'd possibly even look at franchises as a return
of $80-100k/year out of a manager managed store (e.g. You don't work there) is
a quick way to grow your wealth. As you can continue to add more stores or
different ones.

You could also invest more and work to get a letter of credit against some
percentage and then use that money to finance your ventures. Again something a
solid financial advisor can help you with.

$200k isn't a lot but it is a very nice savings (congrats) so being smart with
it can responsibly grow it in just a few years. And done right you could wind
up with enough passive income not to need to work for anyone and just focus on
what you want to do. But getting 10% returns a year on 200k isn't good enough
so to leverage it is the way to go in my opinion.

------
Arbinv
Personally I would look at real estate offshore and maybe look to purchase x4
apartments and put in place a local property manager. I hear Columbia is great
right now or perhaps Southern and Eastern Europe (Estonia, Bulgaria, Georgia)
are all interesting right now. Let the money grow offshore in a company
account and then look to invest from there into other offshore ventures. Think
and look globally....

------
tedivm
Just dump it into Wealthfront and let them diversify it for you.

